# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Dikke darm kanker,geen eetlust

## schaduw

Hallo mijn man heeft dikke darmkanker en de tumor is niet verwijdert
hij heeft wel een stoma gekregen .nu het grote probleem eten wat erg belangrijk is hij is 25 kilo afgevallen normaal 100 kilo bij een lengte van 1.90
nu nog 75 kilo wat er nog in gaat is pap - yoghurt en bouillon af en toe een piepklein stukje taart en alles wat hij eet zijn muize hapjes ik heb hem nu een 
2 maand na de operatie nog steeds op 75 kilo kunnen houden maar zou zo
graag willen dat er wat kilo's bij op komen wie heeft voor mij recepten
waar wat meer voedings waarde in zit het moet aan de zoete kant zijn 
fijn van struktuur geen vlees stamppotjes al geprobeert gaat niet.
chemo krijgt hij ook niet daar er weinig kans is op verbetering veel 
uitzaaiingen lever en ook in de buik de levensverwachting is nog een halfjaar
en dit alles is gebeurt in een tijdbestek van drieenhalve maand .
Wil hem dat laatste stuk van zijn leven zo aangenaam mogelijk maken 
met vriendelijke groeten , schaduw.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik weet zo direct niets, maar wil jou en je man toch even héééééééééél veel sterkte wensen!!

Liefs Agnes

----------


## Tess71

beste Schaduw, wat lijkt mij dit verschrikkelijk zeg ik wil jou en je man heel veel kracht toewensen in deze moeilijke tijd!

Misschien is spaghetti een optie, snij de sliertjes fijn en lekker saus erbij hoeft je man ook niet zoveel moeite te doen met kauwen.
Pannenkoeken met kleine stukjes appel.
Wraps met geruld gehakt en een sausje
Vis is ook lekker b.v zalm of paling eet makkelijk weg.

Hopelijk heb je hier iets aan.

Vriendelijke groetjes,
Tess

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Schaduw,

Ten eerste héél erg veel sterkte met je man, het is nooit leuk om zoiets van dichtbij mee te maken. 
Misschien dat iets van fruitsmooties wel lukt, dit is natuurlijk niet iets waar je superveel voedingswaarde mee binnen krijgt, maar fruit is wel altijd goed.

Je kunt bijvoorbeeld allerlei soorten stukjes fruit in de blender doen, (voor de zoetigheid wat suiker bijvoegen) En dan heb je dus vloeibaar fruit.
De tips van Tess vind ik ook wel heel goed!

Nogmaals veel sterkte en succes de komende maanden.

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Schaduw,

Ik hoop dat je wat hebt aan de tips van Tess en Sylvia  :Smile: 
Heel erg veel sterkte, moed en kracht toegewenst voor jou en je man!!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## schaduw

> Ik weet zo direct niets, maar wil jou en je man toch even héééééééééél veel sterkte wensen!!
> 
> Liefs Agnes


Dankjewel voor je wensen,wij doen ons best om toch in deze moeilijke tijd samen het zo 
aangenaam mogelijk te hebben mijn man en ik zijn al 43 jaren dag en nacht
samen nooit was een van ons alleen de eerste keer was voor 2 maand terug
zijn verblijf in het ziekenhuis , maar zoals wij altijd tegen elkaar zeggen
blijven lachen rose bril op en verder gaan.
Liefs schaduw.

----------


## schaduw

Lieve Luuss vis staat hem tegen fruit geef ik hem in alle varianten en op dit moment
vind hij alleen manderijnen op sap lekker ook lammetjes pap maak ik voor hem
(dat deed mijn Moeder ook voor mij als ik ziek was )dat eet hij ook 2 maal daags een klein
bordje en verder probeert hij 3 flesjes nutria drink weg te werken mijn bouillon ook
1 tot 2 maal een klein bordje. maar ik ben blij met de reacties van Tess en Sylvia en 
Agnes dank jewel voor het mee denken

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Schaduw,

Goed dat je probeert om deze periode zo aangenaam mogelijk door te komen, heel veel sterkte daarbij!
Zo te horen doe je erg je best om de dingen die hij lekker vind en wel kan innemen aan hem te geven. Alle kleine beetjes helpen moet je maar denken.
Heel veel sterkte en liefde gewenst!

Liefs Luuss

----------

